# what to buy as a first russian watch



## craig12 (May 9, 2016)

can you help please , id like to buy my first Russian watch ive only a budget of £40-£70 so I don't expect mint condition , id like something that may have a leather strap , I'm not looking for a watch that is just mechanical as I have been let down by my previous purchase of a timex mechanical which didn't seem to go long before it wanted winding again, id like something unusual on the face , and fairly robust as I work in a job where I may catch the crystal/glass id also like it colourfull if I could can any members suggest anything , I could possibly run to £80 regards


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

craig12 said:


> can you help please , id like to buy my first Russian watch ive only a budget of £40-£70 so I don't expect mint condition , id like something that may have a leather strap , I'm not looking for a watch that is just mechanical as I have been let down by my previous purchase of a timex mechanical which didn't seem to go long before it wanted winding again, id like something unusual on the face , and fairly robust as I work in a job where I may catch the crystal/glass id also like it colourfull if I could can any members suggest anything , I could possibly run to £80 regards


 Had a few off this seller.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Russian-military-watch-VOSTOK-Komandirskie-genuine-leather-strap-VC-350504-35-/112143104612?hash=item1a1c3ffa64:g:AzcAAOSwzJ5XaaQM

Delivery time is usually 3-4 weeks, but never had any problems. Check out all his stuff. It's all new.


----------



## craig12 (May 9, 2016)

is buying on e bay in other countries straightforward , ive always been put off by buying out of this country so for a watch in Russia do you simply press buy it now go to paypal and around 4 weeks later you have your Russian piece


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I've bid and bought off of German Ebay by logging in with my UK account (technically its a whole of Ebay account by default) Just make sure the seller ships internationally or at least to your location.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

q









mmy first and only one


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

craig12 said:


> is buying on e bay in other countries straightforward , ive always been put off by buying out of this country so for a watch in Russia do you simply press buy it now go to paypal and around 4 weeks later you have your Russian piece


 It's been as simple as that with me. The seller on my earlier posted link has manual wind Vostoks for under £20+ postage. I bought one like this. From memory including postage it was under £20, but they've gone up a bit since.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

craig12 said:


> is buying on e bay in other countries straightforward , ive always been put off by buying out of this country so for a watch in Russia do you simply press buy it now go to paypal and around 4 weeks later you have your Russian piece


 Yep! That easy. I've had a few from Russia and from different sellers, never had a problem.

If you see one you like, you may as well get it because looking around (in my experience), the prices don't change much. I think it may be a government thing.

Good hunting. :thumbsup:

Rob....


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Best buy a Vostok Amphibia Diver IMO, stainless steel cases, 200m waterproof proper divers, excellent innovative design, (waterproofing) come in manual and automatic and in budget. :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Personally I'd go straight to http://www.meranom.com/

Yes, the seller is in Russia but he's extremely reliable and very good value. I've bought loads from him without a problem and so have many other members here. +1 for what Martin says - buy an Amphibia. A great first Russian watch choice.

It's a shame you haven't got enough posts to see the sale section yet - there's a great Amphibia Special Edition model on there right now for £50.

Edit: unless you have large wrists, stay away from the 110 models!


----------



## craig12 (May 9, 2016)

hows it work on payment as there all shown in $


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

craig12 said:


> hows it work on payment as there all shown in $


 I use Paypal and it converts automatically.


----------



## vadiro (Jul 21, 2016)

I am also tempted to buy a Vostok; the one I like most being this:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Yep meranom is spot on


----------



## craig12 (May 9, 2016)

I created an account last night with meranom but spelled my address incorrect I couldn't seem to go back and overtype it did say use s different address underneath

if I type the same address in this field will it be ok it was only a couple of letters I think town and postcode remained the same

think I typed as road name richvmond instead of Richmond


----------



## Pipers (Nov 8, 2016)

craig12 did you buy a Russian watch and what is your thoughts on the quality and workmanship and value for money.


----------



## phlogistician (Jul 22, 2003)

Not visited here for ages, nice to see votes for the Vostok Amphibia still. I've had mine for over a decade and it's still one of my favourite watches, so I heartily recommend them too.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

ronaldmckim said:


> If going to go for Russian watches. I would suggest taking a look at the Vostok Amphibia Watches. Are the of solid quality and working for me since years. Have a look at my Vostok collection.. you might feel strange but it is definitely a worth to go. In case you want to take a deeper look. I found this guide good. Must read it
> *Link Removed*
> 
> .


 What the hell? They're my watches. Why has that cheeky c**t stolen my pictures?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

"Have a look at my Vostok collection" indeed... Maybe you could edit your post to say "Have a look at Lampoc's watch collection"?

And you found that guide "good" did you? It's your guide - it's got your name at the bottom. Also, to be frank, your guide is b*llocks. Jesus...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> "Have a look at my Vostok collection" indeed... Maybe you could edit your post to say "Have a look at Lampoc's watch collection"?
> 
> And you found that guide "good" did you? It's your guide - it's got your name at the bottom. Also, to be frank, your guide is b*llocks. Jesus...


 I quote because 'I'm worth watch '... ' and ended getting misguided from people are themselves aren't expert'.

Some translation issues to say the least.

Cheers Martin


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

ronaldmckim said:


> If going to go for Russian watches. I would suggest taking a look at the Vostok Amphibia Watches. Are the of solid quality and working for me since years. Have a look at my Vostok collection.. you might feel strange but it is definitely a worth to go. In case you want to take a deeper look. I found this guide good. Must read it
> *Link Removed*
> /.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've banned him.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Roy said:


> I've banned him.


 Thanks Roy. The cheeky sod has peen posting my photo all over the place pretending it's his own watch collection. After some digging, I'm pretty sure he's a scammer originating in Pakistan.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> Thanks Roy. The cheeky sod has peen posting my photo all over the place pretending it's his own watch collection. After some digging, I'm pretty sure he's a scammer originating in Pakistan.


 Sorry to hear that 'your' images have been hijacked, sadly this is becoming commonplace.

One thing you can do is copyright your images.

The Swiss manufacturer I've developed a close association with now ask me to post images via the mail service, similarly they use the same method to myself.

The rise in high end 'vintage' fakes is causing a lot of concern.

They, along with auction houses are now actively asking collectors to inform them of any suspect offerings, particularly from the far east, as all they need is some images.

Mine that are returned all have a laser etched reference code etched inside the case.

What's more annoying is that pretty well most of us will willingly share what we have and only ask that it is duly respected.

Alan


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> Thanks Roy. The cheeky sod has peen posting my photo all over the place pretending it's his own watch collection. After some digging, I'm pretty sure he's a scammer originating in Pakistan.


 For what reason I wonder ? Nothing amazes me anymore.


----------

